# Installing WGET from ports / Makeflags



## clyde (Dec 23, 2010)

I tried to install wget from ports on FreeBSD 8.1 (jail/VPS account).  

[cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] gives me four options, one being OpenSSL and another one GnuTLS. I should have chosen one or the other, however it was late / I have fat fingers / Iâ€™m a stupid newbie (delete as appropriate), so I hit enter with both ticked. The installation obviously fails and when I retry these options donâ€™t come up anymore and the installation fails again. These makeflags donâ€™t seem to be in the Makefile in the wget directory itself and I have no idea where they are stored. Any suggestions on how to change these settings?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

Use `# make rmconfig` to remove the selected options and try again. See ports(7) for more options.


----------



## clyde (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for that. Works fine and so simple


----------



## phoenix (Dec 29, 2010)

Or, just run [cmd=]make config[/cmd] to get the OPTIONS screen to appear, with your saved options selected, so you can see what you had selected previously and make changes as needed.


----------

